# aqueon 2.5 filter or sponge filter?



## bankruptjojo (Feb 4, 2012)

i bought a aqueon 2.5 for a betta i bought on impulse. which would be a better filter? the one that came with it or a sponge filter? here's the tank which has both filters running currently.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm a sponge filter fanatic all the way!
That filter can harm your fish's fins... it did to one of mine a verry long time ago. Plus is a strong current.


----------



## Zero186 (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't use the one that came with the tank but since it's 2.5 I don't even run any filters just water changes.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sponge is the best way to go
I've converted my carbon filter to sponge. Once you go sponge, you won't wanna go back


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Sponge all the way. I will never put a power filter in with bettas again. Tosses them around and tears fins like mad.


----------



## bankruptjojo (Feb 4, 2012)

yeah the only reason i dont use only sponge filters is i have a husky and even though he stays away from my tanks i still get dog hair in them. and when i clean the sponge filter most of the hair ends up back in the tank. i do think i will use the sponge on this tank its my smallest. thanks for your help.


----------



## jobu84 (Mar 23, 2015)

What sponge filter did you use and how clear was the water when you used it? because i'm having problems with the filter from the mini bow leaving the surface covered in calcium after i've damped it.


----------

